# Wether bullying doeling sister



## lapiloto (May 14, 2012)

Hi- we have 3 month old triplets- 2 does and a wether- lamancha nubian x. The wether has always been a little pushy with this doe- she was the last one born and little behind the others in maturing. Her sister picks on her too but nothing like he does. Lately, he won't let her eat at all when they are at the manger, he goes out of his way to butt her. Used to be a push but now is really butting her hard. He's fine with her at other times except for the normal crankiness between them. They are still little but getting bigger and he is the strongest and biggest. I am worried that this behavior will only get worse and when he is full grown. I am going to separate them at feeding time, but it's even occurring at the free choice hay feeder. Anyone have experience with this? I assume it's normal goat behavior?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2012)

While it is normal goat behavior, you do have to do something about it. I would put out more hay feeders and place them a distance away from each other. If the little one doesn't eat, she will be stunted in growth which could hurt for breeding her in the future or worst case could slowly die of starvation. She does need to eat hay and needs to be able to have access to hay when she wants to eat. Especially if this doeling is slow maturing, then you really need to work on getting her the food she needs.


----------



## lapiloto (May 15, 2012)

Oh, she's getting enough to eat and is growing great no worries with that now, but going forward it could be. I am just about to wean her off the bottle. She doesn't let him discourage her, but he definitely goes out of his way to go wherever she is eating and butt her.  I'll try putting some more feeders around and see if i can divert his attention.


----------

